# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  La Ruta del Algodón

## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Les dejo un video de YouTube sobre el proceso y elaboración del algodón Pima, el algodón de mejor calidad en el mundo -según el autor del video-. 
Saludos y espero les guste.   Temas similares: desmotadoras de algodon "La Ruta del Oro Inca" (Documental) Artículo: Promocionarán Ruta del cambio climático con exhibiciones itinerantes en todo el país Precio del algodón alcanza récord histórico La Ruta de la Agroexportación

----------


## ronaldancajima

De verdad que es un buen aporte al conocimiento de nuestros productos, podemos decir bandera, y de dar fe de la bondad de nuestro clima. Gracias por difundir este video, es una muestra de la utilidad de este foro que tienes a bien haber creado, para que en un solo espacio podamos difundir y conocer temas de nuestro interes. 
Un abrazo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> De verdad que es un buen aporte al conocimiento de nuestros productos, podemos decir bandera, y de dar fe de la bondad de nuestro clima. Gracias por difundir este video, es una muestra de la utilidad de este foro que tienes a bien haber creado, para que en un solo espacio podamos difundir y conocer temas de nuestro interes. 
> Un abrazo

 Estimado ronaldancajima: 
Discúlpame por no haberte respondido antes, pero he estado bastante ocupado con algunos temas. En ese sentido, quería agradecerte por tu comentario sobre el video y sobre los aportes de AgroFórum.pe, ya que la idea es que el portal se convierta en una herramienta útil para los agricultores del Perú y para los productos que aquí se cultivan, como el algodón peruano por ejemplo. 
Espero también encontrar algo de tiempo para comentar sobre tu artículo de reordenamiento de recursos hídricos, ya que me parece un tema verdaderamente importante para nuestro país y para la actividad agropecuaria nacional. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------

